# Would anyone like to look at my Personal Statement? MFA Fall 2021 for SFSU, SDSU, LMU, and Chapman



## jumshua (Oct 11, 2020)

Looking to get some feedback on my personal statement. It's incredibly personal, and written quite colloquially, but I hope it presents me well, lol.


----------



## viipyramids (Nov 6, 2020)

If you're still looking for feedback, I'd be willing to do a trade!


----------

